# Wrapped A pillars and dash trim!!!



## Jascnscott322 (Jan 25, 2016)

I went to Walmart and bought two yards of fabric and then got 3M 77 spray adhesive pulled the trim off sprayed and stuck the fabric on, I did this last week so far so good.

What do you guys think?


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Interesting pattern, first time I've seen someone wrap the A-pillars as well.
I imagine the door panels would be just as difficult as the Gen 1 door panels (cutting plastic rivets to get the cloth covered pieces out of the door panel)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jascnscott322 said:


> View attachment 298272
> 
> View attachment 298270
> 
> ...


Different look to be sure, nice job though. I am curious though, do you have both a left hand drive and a right hand drive Cruze?


----------

